# Constrictor knot?



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

Attached is an incomplete "constrictor" knot? Is this how it should look before tightening it? My old bandsets are holding up, but the ones I've tied here recently aren't. Help?









Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Youtube and google searches provide information in this new age .


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

treefork said:


> Youtube and google searches provide information in this new age .


Seen this video before, and countless others. Every video I watch the knot looks different to me before attaching/tightening. Just wanted an answer.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

It's almost right make top loop same size as bottom loop then fold top loop under.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

NattyShotz said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > Youtube and google searches provide information in this new age .
> ...


The answer is no . The pictured knot is NOT correct .


----------



## kevmar (Aug 5, 2017)

I never realised there was so much to it.


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

Royleonard said:


> It's almost right make top loop same size as bottom loop then fold top loop under.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think I got it. Thanks for helping out, it's much appreciated. Does this look better?









Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I am not sure how you tie your bands, but if you use a jig where on one side is, say, the band tightened with the jig, and on the other side is maybe the pouch in the jig, or, as I do it, I tighten/stretch both bands with the jig, pouch being in between.

Now, the knot that you presented can not be used for this because it is intended for things where one side is free, say, the top of a bag around which you, then, put the knot as in your photo and tighten it.

If the bands are in the jig this will not work, but instead you have to make the constrictor knot around the band and its end coming from the pouch - as in this photo that I found on the Internet:









and the proper way to do it is as in the picture below where the white part can be seen as the band, close to the pouch, around which you make the knot:









Of course, you can always make the knot as in your picture, place it over the band and then tighten it in the jig, but for me that would be not acceptable.

Hope this helps

cheers,

jazz


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

This is my jig. Been putting the constrictor knots on the pouch prior to tying, then slipping them over the rubber to tie. Like I said, my old bandsets are holding up still. The newer ones I've tied with the roo pouches aren't though.









Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

You think I should put my clamps on the furthest pegs for adequate pre-stretch? Some people have been wanting to buy my catties so it's important to me.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

NattyShotz said:


> You think I should put my clamps on the furthest pegs for adequate pre-stretch? Some people have been wanting to buy my catties so it's important to me.
> 
> Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


If you are have having this many issues and questions with how to tie and band frames, you should NOT be selling them banded. I also have some doubts as to you being ready to sell frames. Know your wood and stress test it.

If you must sell them or want to go down that road, sell the frame and let them band them themselves. Be sure to include a safety/warning disclaimer and make sure you are not liable for any injuries or damage.

If it's friends and family that are interested, give them away.

Good luck.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

No


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

This is the vid I learned to tie a constrictor with.


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

flipgun said:


> This is the vid I learned to tie a constrictor with.


Thanks bud, I finally got it.


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

brucered said:


> NattyShotz said:
> 
> 
> > You think I should put my clamps on the furthest pegs for adequate pre-stretch? Some people have been wanting to buy my catties so it's important to me.
> ...


Ya bud, I hear you. It's mostly neighbors that see me shoot and get interested. A couple of them offered $20, but I didn't take it at the time, but thought about it later. Don't plan to go down that road anytime soon.

I do stress test my wood thoroughly, tying paracord to both forks and pulling with all my might. I also have held them over ledges and stepped on them with no issue. No problems there 

Finally got that pesky knot. I've been able to wrap and tuck for a while, but due to a post you made a couple weeks back I fixed my OTT banding method. You've helped me a lot on this forum bud, appreciate it.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------

